# The Games We Play



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

OK, I would like to know what kinds of games everyone likes to play on the course, and what do you wager? So much per hole or per stroke. What do you like to play?

Myself, our foursome mostly plays skins and the skins are 25 cents each, plus we play double for birds ans KP's also. it's not high stakes by any means, but it still keeps you focused on your game.

The guys I play with back home are a little more adventurous and sometimes we play for $5 a hole. That's way too rich for my new foursome(just joined this year)
My favorite games are Vegas for 10 cents a stroke, and wolf for a $1 ea per hole.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I just play straight golf(stroke play?)..as I really don't know what the rules are for the different games. Call me boring..


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

maybe an explanation of the games would help also.

we just play bestball. sometimes we bet on holes


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

We play pins and skins (usually $.50 a hole), and wolf (usually $.25/hole) and occasionally play a $5 nassau with a buddy of mine
I have some friends that play bingo, bango, bongo, but I really don't like that game, so never play it with them


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

King said:


> maybe an explanation of the games would help also.
> 
> we just play bestball. sometimes we bet on holes


Some games like Vegas and wolf are hard to explain, but I have seen and bought a book called *The Quick series guide to Golf Games. *You can get it at your local golf store. Nevada Bobs or Golf Town, and more than likely if you look, at any golf store. not to sure about that though.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

On the weekends, we generally play stapleford or matchplay, £5 front 9, £5 back nine, £5 overall.

But as a gentlemans rule we dont pocket the winnings, the winner gets to buy everyone else drinks until the whip runs out.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The two guys I usually play with are high handicappers while I'm about a 7. (I say "about" because I shoot between 75 and 82 most of the time) We don't play for anything except to occasionally bet each other on the practice green for Cokes.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

fitz-uk said:


> On the weekends, we generally play stapleford or matchplay, £5 front 9, £5 back nine, £5 overall.
> 
> But as a gentlemans rule we dont pocket the winnings, the winner gets to buy everyone else drinks until the whip runs out.


Now that's my kind of game, the winner always buys at least the first round. Cheers :thumbsup:


----------

